# grammatisch vs. grammatikalisch



## Whodunit

Wo liegt zwischen diesen beiden Wörtern der Unterschied im Deutschen? Ich benutze gerne "grammatikalisch" in Bezug auf Fehler, aber "grammatisch" bezüglich der Grammatik im Allgemeinen, aber der Duden sagt bei "grammatikalisch" leider nur "seltener für grammatisch". Mir gefällt "grammatikalisch" besser, da es ähnlich dem englischen "grammatical(ly)" ist.

Bsp.:

"Das ist sprachlich und grammatikalisch falsch. Man kann doch nichts zwischen "immer noch" einfügen!"

"Also grammatisch gesehen, müsstest du hier ein Komma setzen."

Ich freue mich schon, auf eure Antworten.


----------



## MrMagoo

Hallo Daniel, 

der Duden hat im Grunde Recht - der Grund, weshallb wir zwei verschiedene (und doch recht ähnliche Wörter) haben ist folgender:
Sie entstammen zwei anderen Sprachen; das eine Wort kommt aus dem Griechischen, das andere aus dem Lateinischen (obwohl jenes, welches wir aus dem Lateinischen übernommen haben, ursprünglich auch aus dem Griechischen kommt - die Römer haben sowieso ganz ganz viel von den Griechen abgeschrieben und als 'eigene' Werke ausgegeben).


----------



## Andræs

Hallo Who:

Ich habe eigentlich in meine Deutsch - Spanisch Wörterbuch gesucht, habe jedoch keinen Unterschied gefunden. Wir benutzen zwei verschiedene Wörter auf Spanisch auch, gramatical und gramático und ich weiß auch nicht ob ein Unterchied zwischen diesen beiden Wörtern gibt es.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> der Duden hat im Grunde Recht - der Grund, weshallb wir zwei verschiedene (und doch recht ähnliche Wörter) haben ist folgender:
> Sie entstammen zwei anderen Sprachen; das eine Wort kommt aus dem Griechischen, das andere aus dem Lateinischen (obwohl jenes, welches wir aus dem Lateinischen übernommen haben, ursprünglich auch aus dem Griechischen kommt - die Römer haben sowieso ganz ganz viel von den Griechen abgeschrieben und als 'eigene' Werke ausgegeben).



Nur, um deiner These ein Ende zu geben: grammatikalisch kommt vom lateinischen "grammaticus" und grammatisch vom griechischen "grammatikó". Das widerlegt dann aber der Duden:



> *2.* *gram|ma|tisch* <über lat. grammaticus aus gr. grammatikós, eigtl. "des Lesens und Schreibens kundig">



Ist halt ein subtiles Thema.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nur, um deiner These ein Ende zu geben: grammatikalisch kommt vom lateinischen "grammaticus" und grammatisch vom griechischen "grammatikó". Das widerlegt dann aber der Duden:
> 
> Ist halt ein subtiles Thema.


 
Nicht ganz so subtil:

"grammatikalisch" kommt mehr oder weniger direkt aus dem Griechischen zu uns,
"grammatisch" kommt aus dem Lateinischen - jedoch _ursprünglich_ auch vom Griechischen hergeleitet - die Römer haben sozusagen bei den Griechen "geklaut" und dieses 'Gut' quasi als ihr eigenes ausgegeben.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Nicht ganz so subtil:
> 
> "grammatikalisch" kommt mehr oder weniger direkt aus dem Griechischen zu uns,
> "grammatisch" kommt aus dem Lateinischen - jedoch _ursprünglich_ auch vom Griechischen hergeleitet - die Römer haben sozusagen bei den Griechen "geklaut" und dieses 'Gut' quasi als ihr eigenes ausgegeben.



Und zu unseren Ungunsten () haben sie es noch latinisiert, so müssen wir uns nun mit zwei solchen Worten schlagen!

Zum Glück ist das nie mit "ironisch" und "ironikalisch" passiert; die Idee    nehme ich aus dem englischen "ironical".


----------



## Rudolf36

Hallo,
auch wenn's spät ist, ein Nachtrag:
"Grammatikalisch" ist ein Anglizismus. 
Einfach an das engl. "grammatical" noch ein "-isch" angehängt.
Die engl. Endung "-al" bedeutet eine Zugehörigkeit oder Eigenschaft und entspricht
der deutschen Endung "-isch". Man kann also "-isch" nicht einfach dranhängen, sondern man muß das "-al" ersetzen.
Andernfalls: 
wie wär's mit politikalisch, ethikalisch, mystikalisch, technikalisch, journalistikalisch, systematikalisch, hydraulikalisch . . .?
Gruß
Rudolf36


----------



## Hutschi

Gibt es dafür Belege? Eventuell kommt "grammatikalisch" auch auf beiden Wegen.,  sowohl (neu und dadurch wiederbelebt) als Anglizismus als auch aus dem Griechischen/Lateinischen/Französischen.

Das Grimm'sche Wörterbuch sagt:


> _GRAMMATIKALISCH_, _ adj._, _seit dem_ 17. _jh. belegbar, wohl aus frz. grammatical_ (16. _jh._), _dem seinerseits lat. grammaticalis zugrundeliegt. im_ 17. _und bis zur mitte des_ 18. _jhs. geläufiger als älteres gleichbedeutendes_ grammatisch (_s. d._), _im_ 19. _jh. stark rückläufig und von_ _A__DELUNG_ _versuch _2  (1775) 769, _H__EYNATZ_ _antibarb. _2  (1797) 71 _für veraltet erklärt._


http://germazope.uni-trier.de/Proje...pattern=&lemmapattern=&verspattern=#GG23020L0




Whodunit said:


> Ich benutze gerne "grammatikalisch" in Bezug auf Fehler, aber "grammatisch" bezüglich der Grammatik im Allgemeinen, aber der Duden sagt bei "grammatikalisch" leider nur "seltener für grammatisch".



Vielleicht gehen die unterschiedlichen Bedeutungen auf die im "Grimm" angegebenen Ursprünge zurück, siehe Link.


----------



## Rudolf36

Danke für den Hinweis.
Es gibt heute soviele Anglizismen, daß ich dies einfach dazugerechnet habe. Aber wenn das Wort bereits seit dem 17. Jh. belegt ist, is ein Anglizismus wohl ausgeschlossen. 
Die Ableitung aus dem Französischen liegt da näher. So wie ja auch "Münsteraner" (statt Münsterer) wohl aus der Franzosenzeit stammt. Niemand sagt Hamburganer.
Ich bin gerade etwas sensibilisiert durch das unnötige Nebeneinander von "kapverdisch" und "kapverdianisch" mit komplizierten Unterscheidungserklärungen. Die in romanischen Sprachen (und Engl.) häufige Endung -an, -anus, -ano drückt eine Zugehörigkeit aus, die im Deutschen u.a. durch -isch ausgedrückt wird. So gesehen wäre z.B. afrikisch logischer als afrikanisch. 
Ein Adjektiv sollte ausreichen.
So auch bei grammatisch.


----------



## Whodunit

Mein Lateinlehrer sagt immer, "grammatisch" sei ein Adjektiv, während "grammatikalisch" das dazugehörige Adverb sein solle. Vergleiche:

Das ist ein grammatischer und kein stilistischer Fehler.
Das ist grammatikalisch und nicht stilistisch falsch.

Ist da was dran? Kann man die beiden Wörter austauschen?


----------



## Hutschi

"Das ist grammatikalisch." Nach meinem Gefühl kann man nur "grammatikalisch" in dieser Form als Adverb verwenden, man kann aber beide als Adjektiv verwenden, wobei ich in diesem Fall "grammatisch" vorziehen würde. In diesem Fall wäre also vielleicht was dran.  

Ich kann aber sagen: Das ist grammatisch falsch.

Allerdings bin ich nicht sicher, weil es heißt: "Das ist ungrammatisch". "Ungrammatikalisch" habe ich dagegen noch nie gehört.


----------



## Rudolf36

Ich kenne kein deutsches Adjektiv, das man nicht unverändert als Adverb benutzen kann.
a) schönes Wetter,
b) schön, daß du da bist.

Den Unterschied lernt man wohl erst durch Fremdsprachen wie Latein (bonus - bene), Französisch (bon - bien), Spanisch usw.
Ich erinnere mich nicht, daß mein Lateinlehrer sich zu grammati(kali)sch geäußert hat.

Mir reicht grammatisch für beide Zwecke.
Historisch gesehen, haben beide Wörter wohl schon lange miteinander konkurriert.


----------



## JClaudeK

Whodunit said:


> Mein Lateinlehrer sagt immer, "grammatisch" sei ein Adjektiv, während "grammatikalisch" das dazugehörige Adverb sein solle. Vergleiche:
> 
> Das ist ein grammatischer und kein stilistischer Fehler.
> Das ist grammatikalisch und nicht stilistisch falsch.



Sagt man
1) grammatische Zuordnung (eines Satzteils usw.)
oder 
2) grammatikalische  Zuordnung (eines Satzteils usw.)

Immer wieder lese ich hier im Forum "grammatisch" statt (meiner Meinung nach) "grammatikalisch". Vielleicht irre ich mich?

Siehe hier:


> Grammatisch ​Grammatisch ist, was in seinem Wesen Grammatik ist, zum Beispiel die Deklination, die Syntax oder eine Kasusendung.
> Diese Endung ist grammatisch.
> Grammatikalisch​Etwas ist dagegen grammatikalisch, wenn es sich auf Grammatik bezieht:
> Das ist grammatikalisch falsch.
> 
> Im Alltag kommt es allerdings selten vor, daß man etwas als von grammatischem Wesen beschreiben will. Auf Grammatik kommt man nur zu sprechen, wenn jemand grammatikalisch falsch spricht. Wenn es im Alltag nur die eine Sache gibt und nicht zwei, braucht man auch kein Wortpärchen. Darum verwendet die Allgemeinsprache grammatisch und grammatikalisch synonym im Sinne von grammatikalisch.


----------



## manfy

JClaudeK said:


> Immer wieder lese ich hier im Forum "grammatisch" statt (meiner Meinung nach) "grammatikalisch". Vielleicht irre ich mich?


Das hab ich zu Beginn meiner WordRef-Zeit schon mal recherchiert:
Damals hatte ich eine überzeugende Linguistikabhandlung dazu gefunden und die vertrete ich selbst inzwischen auch. Ich habe keinen Link oder Details dazu aber die Grundaussage war, dass es eine Sache von Sprachgebrauch ist, nicht aber eine Frage von Grammatik oder Semantik. Beide Worte bedeuten dasselbe.
Zu meiner Schulzeit (bitte beachten: Hauptschule und nicht Uni) galt "grammatisch" als falsch und nur "grammatikalisch" als richtig. Die oben genannte Linguistikabhandlung hat dies auch bestätigt, jedoch darauf hingewiesen, dass in der negativen Form auch damals schon "ungrammatisch" bevorzugt wurde - keiner sagte "ungrammatikalisch". In den 80ern und 90ern hat sich die reale Sprachanwendung soweit geändert, dass heute auch "grammatisch" gegenüber "grammatikalisch" bevorzugt wird.

Auch wenn ich das selbst jetzt oft so verwende, gibt es Sätze, in denen "grammatikalisch" einfach besser klingt. Das sind aber wohl nur Sentimentalitäten der "guten alten Zeit"...


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> Auch wenn ich das selbst jetzt oft so verwende, gibt es Sätze, in denen "grammatikalisch" einfach besser klingt. Das sind aber wohl nur Sentimentalitäten der "guten alten Zeit"...


Ich sehe das ähnlich. Ich verwende heutzutage beide Wörter synonym und halte inzwischen "grammatikalisch" für die ältere und "grammatisch" für die aktuellere Ausdrucksweise. Eigentlich schade, dann "grammatikalisch" klingt oft besser.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Zu meiner Schulzeit (bitte beachten: Hauptschule und nicht Uni) galt "grammatisch" als falsch und nur "grammatikalisch" als richtig.


Wahrscheinlich weil zu deiner (und meiner) Schulzeit Grammatik per se etwas präskriptives war und man für das Wort _grammatisch _keine Verwendung hatte.


manfy said:


> In den 80ern und 90ern hat sich die reale Sprachanwendung soweit geändert, dass heute auch "grammatisch" gegenüber "grammatikalisch" bevorzugt wird.


Es hat ja nichts mit "bevorzugen" zu tun. Die Adjektive bedeuten einfach etwas anderes (siehe #13).


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Die Adjektive bedeuten einfach etwas anderes (siehe #13).


Aber sie werden heutzutage synonym verwendet, oder? Ich lese fast nur noch grammatisch und nur noch selten grammatikalisch.


----------



## berndf

Ich sage _grammatische Form_ aber _grammatikalischer Fehler_. Ich kann aber nicht ganz ausschließen, das dies englisch beeinflusst ist und/oder damit was zu tun hat, dass ich mich mehr mit Grammatik beschäftige als die meisten Leute. Für meine Frau ist _grammatikalisch _kein Wort sondern ein Ungetüm. Sie sagt nur _grammatisch_. Sie hat die österreichische Hauptschule (entspricht +- der integrierten Gesamtschule in Deutschland) in derselben Ära durchlaufen wie Manfi. Es war also damals wohl schon nicht einheitlich.


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> gibt es Sätze, in denen "grammatikalisch" einfach besser klingt.


 So geht es mir auch.


----------



## Gernot Back

Ein Satz kann nur grammatisch oder ungrammatisch, d. h. der Grammatik entsprechend oder nicht entsprechend sein. „Grammatikalisch richtig“ oder „grammatikalisch falsch“ sind Blähformen, die nur von linguistischen Laien benutzt werden.


----------



## pedro_trionix

grammatikalisch / grammatisch: Beide Wörter werden heute in gleicher Bedeutung (»die Grammatik betreffend, zur Grammatik gehörend«) gebraucht. Fachsprachlich wird nur grammatisch verwendet.

Duden- Das Wörterbuch der sprachlichen Zweifelsfälle.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ähnlich schwierig voneinander zu unterscheiden finde ich die englischen Adjektive "electric" und "electrical".

Weitere Beispiele im Deutschen: "Technik" ("technisch") und "Technologie" ("technologisch"), "nominell" und "nominal".

Ich erkenne weder in der Bedeutung noch in der Syntax einen Unterschied zwischen diesen Wörtern.


----------



## Kajjo

διαφορετικός said:


> "nominell" und "nominal"


*Moderatornotiz: Diskussion ausgekoppelt:* nominal vs. nominell



διαφορετικός said:


> "Technik" ("technisch") und "Technologie" ("technologisch")


*Moderatornotiz: Diskussion ausgekoppelt:* Technik vs. Technologie


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Whodunit said:


> Das ist ein grammatischer und kein stilistischer Fehler.
> Das ist grammatikalisch und nicht stilistisch falsch.
> 
> Ist da was dran? Kann man die beiden Wörter austauschen?


_Das ist ein grammatischer Fehler_
hört sich für mich merkwürdig an, da ›grammatisch‹ inzwischen oft mit der Bedeutung „den Regeln der Grammatik entsprechend“ ≈ „korrekt“ verwendet wird.
_Das ist ein grammatikalischer und kein stilistischer Fehler_ 
_Grammatikalisch gesehen, aber nicht semantisch gesehen, ist der Satz „Dunkel war’s, der Mond schien helle, als ein Wagen blitzeschnelle langsam um die Ecke fuhr“ korrekt_


----------

